# Training diary - feel free to comment!



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello everybody, a little about myself:

Male

6ft

Average build

Southern softie

22 years of age

Been training many years on and off but about two years continous, 1st year just getting used to it again and 2nd seeing improvements, some more noticable than others.

Now its become serious, a mild physical and mental addiction that affects every emotion!

I shall be noting all i can from my training, please add any comments, advise and criticisms you want to.

Redarmyloz...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Right day one food wise, no gym session (hospital appoinment):

Marmite toast

Banana

Pasta & Tuna

Apple

Banana

Cod with new potatoes and veg

Gym session not done as hospital appointment beckoned...not gym related

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.483564,0.139413


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Back to training today...

Chest:

Bench x 4 set of 10 reps

Incline bench press x 4 sets of 10 reps

Flies x 4 sets of 10 reps

Cable pulls (downwards) x 3 sets of 10 reps

Cable pulls (upwards) x 3 sets of 10 reps

Decline bench press x 3 sets of 10 reps

30 minutes cardio

Only took it relativley easy today due to poxy work taking over and completley stressing me out all day.

Tomorrow thinking about maybe going before work hitting it with a cheeky little bicep work-out, then after giving the triceps a go...

As for now...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome and good luck with it. The weight you are lifting would be good to see, makes seeing progress easier (possible!)


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Typical, since i started this ive had hardly any time to go to the gym. Although, where ive been eating clean, i can certainly see a slight difference, and thats just with 3 days gym sessions.

Ill start noting weights as of this week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

> Bench x 4 set of 10 reps
> 
> Incline bench press x 4 sets of 10 reps
> 
> ...


doing too much in my opinion


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

is that all you ate on the previous post on that day ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I already hate you because your 20 yrs younger than me but good luck all the same !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> doing too much in my opinion


x2 should be 3 exercises per body part imo


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

> Marmite toast
> 
> Banana
> 
> ...


eating too little


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Agree with romper, you need to up your food intake mate. Have a look at the stickys on here which will help with your diet


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

redarmyloz said:


> Back to training today...
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

To be honest you lot must be right, so yh ill give that a go see how i get on.

Ill have a look at those sticky's n all.

Bench - 27.5kg for 3 sets of 10

20kg for 1 set of 12

Deadlifts - 35/40kg for 3 sets of 10

20kg for 1 set of 12

Squats - 20 for 3 sets of 10

I can safely say that chest is the best & most enjoyable, with legs being done at a bare minimum!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Taking all youre advice and droppin alot of the sets that i do has worked wonders for me. I always feel alot fresher when going to the gym and get alot more done!

I can see i have lost a bit of fat with the diet that im forcing myself to try and stick to. Cardio + diet is going to take me far!


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Work out your goals mate and then find out what calories and ratios you will need to consider, try something like 40/40/20, carbs 40 percent protien 40 percent and fats 20 percent, good luck with the training will be following


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

How much do you weigh and what you describe your body type as?

As above, less work and more food.

I'm your age and about your height. I started 2 years ago, a little bit fat and fairly weak. So far the best gains for me have been in the past couple of months when i discovered some new info. Lyle Macdonalds bulking routine worked well for me. Its basically upper/lower split twice a week.

Clicky

Best advice i can give you is begin light and perfect form, THEN go heavy. Eat a lot and take a multivitamin. Read everything you can find (stickies on here are a good start).


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Yh that 40/40/20 lark, i might give that a good ol go. My problem is eating, i feel like i dont eat enough. The food that i do eat is good (weekends not so much which im trying to work on).

Where i have been eating mostly clean i can physically see that ive lost weight, as in fat, which is one of my goals.

I would say my body shape as medium. Im not huge muscle wise but im not small frame wise.

My excercises have been getting better, im tending to do more reps on the weight rather than increasing the weight. Ive always believed in quality rather than quantity.

Ill get a picture up soon enough, good way of monitoring my progress.

Again, cheers for all the feedback, ill try and make sure i update more often!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just think like this mate ;

If you want to be a 17 stone bodybuilder you have to EAT like a 17 stone bodybuilder !!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Right. After a bad case of tonsilitus that seemed to never want to heal and a tonsilectomy with a long drawn out recovery...im back.

Please contain ur excitement!

Back at the tomorrow and eating clean from now on! Posts from now on daily (maybe)!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

redarmyloz said:


> Right day one food wise, no gym session (hospital appoinment):
> 
> Marmite toast
> 
> ...


Is this just 1 meal mate? Lol. Good on you starting this log


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> Is this just 1 meal mate? Lol. Good on you starting this log


It would be for me !!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> It would be for me !!


A mere snack for the milkster lol


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

LOL yeh kind of regret admitting that one now!

First couple of daya back at the gym and feeling it! Starting off light(ish) for the first 1.5-2 weeks and then getting back to the big time.

Protein shakes are calling!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Good luck m8


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Chest day today and i was pleasently surprised. Taking advise from the forum, done muss less reps but concentrated on form, managed to increase the weight, whilst maintaining form and im feeling pumped!

Nice little 30 min bike sesh, chicken, pasta and veg later - today has been a good day training and non training wise!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good on you mate, what was your workout just out of interest


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Chest day consists of:

Bench

Incline dumbell press

Flies

Cable crossovers

Normally 4 sets of 10 on each. Was doing too many sets but now concentrating on the exercises i feel i get the best results from.

Been feeling so much better results from doing what im doing.

Bring on the tuna!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Done all different exrcisds for shoulders today (shoulders are my achillies heel, constant pain etc etc) and feeling work.

Biceps closely followed, again switched around the sets. Not feeling pumped but definately looking good.

All thst said, just ate 4 jammy dodgers. Feel like i wana scratch my eyes out with guilt!!!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Big sesh with the old man today, its like training with a bear!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Hardest thing. The diet. For me, i want to prove that im not destined to be "fat" but i dont make it easy for myself!

Going to have to up my cardio in a big way!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Chest session today. Too busy in gym to get a good set out but powered through.

Benching has defintely increased, strength wise, which im obviously pleased about. Not just bench, overall can see myself increasing weights and the reps.

Will post some photos up soon. Then you lot can actually see what im rabitting on about.

Gym going well for me, hope the same of you lot


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

throw your diet up mate


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

That isnt goin to help anything by throwing up my food!! ;-)

Generally:

3 egg whites

Fruit

Tuna/chicken & salad wrap

OR

Tuna, pasta n veg

More fruit

Tuna steaks/ chicken breast & rice

Im currently going through a phase where i think i need to eat less carbs and obsessing about it.

Trying to have a protein shake hour or so after last meal but not always drinking one.

Any tips?


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

This is 5-6/7 days a week a normal dinner for me


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

are you trying to lose the fat? i wouldnt expect much actual muscle gains unless i was eating more then maintenance. i spent 6 months cutting and lifting and my strength fluctuated but generally didnt get any better, although i did notice some changes in my muscles they werent bigger but i could fully tense them making them appear bigger and looked much better.

if your cutting them continue as you are, if you want mass, eat like a monster, im 6ft 2, your 6ft, im guessing you would need 3000+ calories a day to actually grow minimum.


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Right, new year, new post.

Looking at it, I wouldnt say ive been trying to aim for anything. Pretty much go gym, eat right 80% of the time and see what happens. I think fhats the easy way that alot of people fall into and end up thinking "sod it" and don't carry on.

Now that I havr got my head screwed on after the madness of christmas period, I can now set out clear goals for myself.

My goals (hopefully they're realistic):

January-March

Focus on shredding. Keep my food intake sensible and in line with my goal, ie, not to overload on calories.

March onwards

One word. Build. As well as keeping my fat to a minimum, put on as much lean muscle as possible. I don't want to be a lump (best description i can must up whilst on the bike)

If anyone has any pointers or anything they would like to add, it won't fall on deaf ears.

Happy new years


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

post your routine bud nd weight your lifting, keeping a upto date journal with your routine diet and weights lifted is good for motivation, i have one on my laptop even a pen and paper at the gym to keep track no1 will frown upon it more like glad to see your keeping an eye on what you do, hope to see more posts from you bud


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

General routine.

Chest

Bench press - 80kg x 8 reps x 3

Inc. Dumbell press - 27.5kg x 8 reps x 3

Flies - 12kg x 10 reps x 3

Cable crossover - 6(?) - 10 reps x 3

Shoulders

Dumbell press - 17.5kg - 10 reps x 3

Eagles - 7.5kg - 10 reps x 3

Upright rows - 10kg - 10 reps x 3

Shrugs - 25kg - 15 reps x 6 (I want huge traps!)

That is normally my Monday routine. I try to not take ages doing it, but I don't rush them at all. Trying to fit everything in after a day of work isn't really ideal but I've got myself into that routine.

For me, trying to fit cardio into the mix becomes the hardest part. After a sesh, I don't fancy slugging it out on the bike, but I know the results will be worth it.

Ill try and get a picture up soon


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

If anyone fancies following my twitter then this is mine:

@Wendonweights

I will be updating it with more bite sized updates more frequently


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Awsome gym session. Triceps feeling torn...love it!

Incline bench press - 50kg - 10 reps x 4

Arm extentions - 10kg - 10 reps x 6

Donkey kicks - 5kg - 10 reps x 3

Triceps pull down 50kg - 12 reps x 4

30 mins cardio. Was tough to get through it today due to boredem!

If i were to loose fat, what excersices would you recommened?

Diet again has been very good. Trying to cut down on my carb intake dramatically, with maybe the view of cutting them out all together.


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Right a nice quick one today.

Chest day today. Done 4 set 12 reps of each of:

Dumbell bench press

Dumbell incleine press

Flies

Cable crossovers

Grrrr


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Gym face def back on today. Hard arm session today, feeling it badly now. Going to feel it even worse tomorrow! Love a gym ache, the only ache u cant moan about.

Very pleased with how my diet is keeping on track. Very focused diet wise. Upping my cardio levels due to my clothes seem to have shrunk!?!?? Very strange.!

Later on...


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

My weight as of 01/01/12. Sorry about the manky toes!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

My weight as of today 15.01.12. Again, sorry about the manky toes.


----------



## MrJed (May 23, 2011)

I shall be watching this, hope your taking before and after photo's, to show progress.

I've never had protein shakes before, any advice on which one is good, looking at cutting.


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok mate nice one.

No idea on all that mate, im asking questions on here like that assell.

Good session today, although I can feel my shoulder starting to play up again. Hopefully its not guna start playing up again and make me want to give up!

Back feeling v strong, what would be the bezt exer ises to do inside of the upper back?

No cardio today. But good one yesterday and will go early doors before work tomoz cheeky 45 mins on empty stomach!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Now then young fella how's it going ?


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Going very good. Feel the strongest ive ever been, loosing fat. Not too fast and not too much, just at a steady rate which im obviously pleased about.

One bad thing is my diet, but not like you would think. My diet has been very good/clean. The only problem is temptation! But im doing good.

Guna be overtaking you soon squire!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow juat done legs for the first time in god knows how long. What the f**k! Ehy have I been neglecting this part of my body!

I literally feel terrible..

Keep at it though, no matter how much of an idiot I look, and I will get results!

Good thinfs come to those who put the work in!


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

So dissapointed with my diet. I think I might be over reacting to be fair but im still not happy in the slightest. Enough of that.

Such a good chest day (even if my training partner wasn't there (you should never miss a chest sesh!!!)). Went heavy for one, whilst maintaining my reps (8 minimum) and jesus my chest is feeling pumped.

Worst thing about training (im like a broken record) is cardio. Im on the bike as I write this, only done 12 mins but feeling like that has been 10 mins too long!

Think about those abs, remember the abs!

Till next time


----------



## redarmyloz (Aug 13, 2011)

Can safely say that the bain of my life is my shoulders. Had this problem for a couple of years, not sure how to describe it. Just feels like a constant ache, even though I do managable/easy weights.

Anyway, shoulders tonight. Low weight high reps. Was still feeling it from chest yesterday. Not much to add to be honest.

Hows everyone els's progress going?


----------

